
Ask HN: How can anyone afford $42K/year for health insurance? - minton
I&#x27;m a software developer in my early thirties. I do a lot of free lance and my employee doesn&#x27;t provide health insurance. For good coverage post-Obamacare, I&#x27;m looking at $42K per year.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;d8IezmJ.png<p>How does anyone afford health insurance?
======
aurizon
This is evidence of the crime the USA commits against it's people to give $$
to Big Medicine (The AMA), Big Pharma, Big Hospo, and big insuro. These people
have made the US death rate curve down, for poor or Afro-Americans or Mex-
Americans. Cuba has better health care than the upper 15% of US people.
Nothing is worse than Cuba being higher than the USA on this chart.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy)

------
FlyingSideKick
My good friend also is paying $44k a year for himself and a family of 4. This
situation is truly a damper for those whom want to start a business.

------
libx
Buy an insurance in another country. If you have a big health problem (meaning
many $$$), go there, make some tourism, get treated, and everything will be
cheaper than what you would pay in the US.

Better yet, find the way to not have any disease. Physical diseases are the
last consequence of energy imbalances in your being, be them emotional or
spiritual.

~~~
microwavecamera
[facepalm]

